# Looking for 10Ga ammo



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Specifically, Hevimetal BB and #2's... A box of each would suffice for now.

If any of you know where i can find some please pm me. THX!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cabelas has both of them.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hevi-Metal8482-Shotgun-Shells-150-Per-Box/706963.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dhevi%2Bmetal%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=hevi+metal&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------

